# Program for generating optimal solutions without [D] [E]



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know that it's possible to solve a cube without D's and E's (I've done it before...) but I want to know if there's a program that solves a cube without using said moves in FMC (or at least as close as it can get) and if so, how long does it take?
I've been using CubeSolver

```
http://www.speedcubing.com/CubeSolver/CubeSolver.html
```
 (I hope I did that right >.<) but it's taking WAY too long, even after I enabled M's and S's (no restrictions on those faces, although it might be why it's taking so long...) Thanks in advance


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2009)

ACUBE!!!!!!


----------



## mrCage (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi !!

You cold solve normally first, using only U,D,F,B,R,L turns. Then substitute all D turns with R L' F2 B2 R L' U R L' F2 B2 R L'. Not optimal way in any sense, but at least it would work. Instead you could also do F B' R2 L2 F B' U F B' R2 L2 F B' so for sure you would able to get some minor cancellations at the very least 

Per


----------



## dueone (Jul 16, 2009)

i have a good idea, why dont u just do some cube rotation, e.g
you do x F x'
so there won't be any D, hehe


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

@Per: I think you misunderstood the OP's question. His wrong choice of words - "FMC" instead of "optimal solution" - might have lead to this misunderstanding.

By the way,



Thieflordz5 said:


> I know that it's possible to solve a cube without D's and E's (*I've done it before*...)


That doesn't prove that it's possible...



mrCage said:


> substitute all D turns with R L' F2 B2 R L' U R L' F2 B2 R L'


...this does.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2009)

I have changed the thread title. FMC isn't the same as optimal. Not using D or E moves makes absolutely no sense for FMC


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Not using D or E moves makes absolutely no sense for FMC


Actually, it does. I think it'd be quite fun to have an FMC restricting competitors to use only 5 of the 6 faces, don't you?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2009)

blah said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Not using D or E moves makes absolutely no sense for FMC
> ...


no


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Party pooper


----------



## mrCage (Jul 16, 2009)

dueone said:


> i have a good idea, why dont u just do some cube rotation, e.g
> you do x F x'
> so there won't be any D, hehe


 
That way you could get away with only 1 face turn (F) and 2 cube orientations (say x and y). You could position any outer layer at F position with those orintations. Theoretically interesting, well .... Practically interesting, no way!!!

Per


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 17, 2009)

blah said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Yeah, it would be fun....
What I meant was that I'm going to make a cube that turns itself. But it can't use D turns because that's where all the wires'll go for the inside.
Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## rokicki (Jul 17, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I'm extremely interested in this. I'd love to make a largish (say, 8" x 8" x 8") cube (even without wires) but one that turns itself would be really cool. If you make progress on this, please share!


----------



## mrCage (Jul 19, 2009)

rokicki said:


> Thieflordz5 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


 
I dont see the need to make it so complicated at all. One can easily make simple mod of a normal 3x3x3 to freeze one of the centers totally

Per


----------



## blah (Jul 19, 2009)

He wanted a cube that *turns itself*.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2009)

Why has nobody linked to ACube?

Scramble: U R D U' F2 L R2 F2 U2 L U' L' R' B2 L' U B F' D F U' F B2 D' F

ACube input: 570 DL FL UL FU DB BR FD RF RU DR BU LB LBU URB BLD BRD ULF RFU LDF DRF


```
depth 8...
depth 9...
depth 10...
depth 11...
F R F2 L B' U F L' B2 R' B . U R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 U (39q, 27f, 27s)
F R F2 L B' U F L' B2 R' B' . U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 (39q, 26f, 26s)
F R F2 L B' U F' L' B2 R' B . U R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 (37q, 25f, 25s)
depth 12...
B L2 R' U B2 R2 U' F2 B L R2 B . U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' (39q, 24f, 24s)
depth 13...
F2 L R' F R U2 L U L2 U2 B R' F' . L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 U' (33q, 23f, 23s)
R' B' L2 U' B' R U2 L' F2 U2 F B2 L . B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 (33q, 21f, 21s)
depth 14...
```


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Why has nobody mentioned ACube?


Post #2 did.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Why has nobody mentioned ACube?
> ...


It kinda got ignored. Might as well not have been mentioned. 
But that reminds me, forgot to include an ACube link in my post.


----------



## mrCage (Jul 21, 2009)

blah said:


> He wanted a cube that *turns itself*.


 
That does not make sense to me. Even a robot cube is not turning itself. It is turned by the robot. Even it might be posible i dont see the fun in it:confused:

Per


----------



## blah (Jul 21, 2009)

mrCage said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > He wanted a cube that *turns itself*.
> ...


I might be wrong, but I imagine he wants to integrate a robot, which turns the cube from the inside, to the core of the cube, so from the outside, it appears as if the cube is turning itself. 

There's not much fun in a robot turning a cube from the outside either  It's the process of making that robot I guess.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2009)

blah said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



For some reason it is not letting me isolate the post, but check out #40

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=128051#post128051

Unintentional, but still cool.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Cool indeed, but not fun as an event. I don't care if that means that I pooped at your party


----------

